# What is AFI



## drufolo (Apr 22, 2011)

What is AFI stand for and is there a diagnosis code for it or is it a CPT.
It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 22, 2011)

drufolo said:


> What is AFI stand for and is there a diagnosis code for it or is it a CPT.
> It would be greatly appreciated.



Hard to tell without context - maybe amniotic fluid index?


----------



## GOrtizCPC (Apr 22, 2011)

afi - AMNIO FLUID INDEX - limited ultrasound


----------



## GOrtizCPC (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm sorry about that - AFI - means amniotic fluid index - this is normally done to check amniotic fluid - during the woman's last trimester - part of biophysicial ultrasound and NST test


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 22, 2011)

Amniotic fluid index is not part of an NST (non-stress test) but of an element of different types of obstetrical ultrasounds.

AFI is the measurement of fluid in the womb and can be measured at different stages of pregnancy.

For a limited OB ultrasound, 76815, for example, fetal heart beat, placental location, fetal position and/or qualitative amniotic fluid volume, is measured.

The Merck manual website lists complications:
http://www.merckmanuals.com/profess.../ag+-url:lexicomp/&charset=utf8&la=en&start=0


----------



## preserene (Apr 23, 2011)

*AFI- amniotic Fluid Index- is an ultrasound finding of BPP.
NST- a fetal heart Rate monitoring-( to measure fetal heart rate and to measureuterine contractions.Fetal movement, heart rate and “reactivity” of heart rate to movement is measured for 20-30 minutes.)*
The biophysical profile (BPP) is a noninvasive test that predicts the presence or absence of fetal asphyxia and, ultimately, the risk of fetal death in the antenatal period.[1] When the BPP identifies a compromised fetus, measures can be taken to intervene before progressive metabolic acidosis leads to fetal death.
The BPP has become a standard tool for providing antepartum fetal surveillance. The BPP integrates 5 parameters to yield a biophysical profile score (BPS- A TOTAL SCORE OF TEN)  and includes
 (1) the nonstress test (NST), 
(2) ultrasonographic measurement of the AFV, 
(3)observation of the presence or absence of fetal breathing movements, 
(4) gross body movements, and
 (5) tone.
The BPP allows 2 points for each parameter that is present, yielding a maximum score of 10; however, if all of the ultrasonographic variable findings are normal, the FHR variable may be excluded, because no change is made in the predicative accuracy of the BPP by including the FHR.( here it is NST).
Usually the all other 4 factors except No1 ( ie NST) are determined by ultrasound technique, for a TOTAL OF 8 BPS; it is referred as 2/8, 4/8, 6/8 8/8of fetal welbeing, by the Ultrasound performing Physician.
 If 1 or more of these ultrasonographic variable findings are abnormal, the NST should be performed again and with more frequency.
This makes sense about assigning code 76818- for fetal BPP; with NST. 
76819- for fetal BPP without NST.
So, I hope it makes it clear that AFI is not NST and NST is not AFI.
Thank you.


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 24, 2011)

*Amendment to my previous note:*
True, AFI is part of BPP, but, it may also be performed during a limited U/S 76815. 

I wanted to make the point for drufolo that it is *not only *done during a BPP.

v/r


----------



## Hana@4545 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Afi?*

Amaurotic familial idiocy


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 25, 2011)

moonriver1 said:


> Amaurotic familial idiocy





funny lol


----------



## drufolo (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## preserene (Apr 28, 2011)

moonriver1 said:


> Amaurotic familial idiocy



How clever it is to code AFI in OBGYN section to  mental section 'idiocy'. 
It is a fun; OH well , yet an OB patient can still have  acode from from that section??!!


----------

